# GIK Acoustics contributes to the $10,000 System Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GIK Acoustics* has been a long time sponsor here at HTS and they have consistently given back to this community with their annual giveaways. As many of you have probably seen in the $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway, GIK has contributed a *$600 Shopping Spree* from their store for the winner.

We are excited to say that it doesn't stop there. In the first quarter of 2013 they will give away _*yet another $600 Shopping Spree*_ to another lucky member here at HTS.

Do we got the best sponsors or what?

Thank you *GIK Acoustics* for being a great sponsor here at HTS and for giving back to the community. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazing... simply amazing! Thannks to Bryan and GIK for the great giveaways and all the sage advice! :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

That is incredible! Talk about giving back to the community. Thank you very much. You guys ROCK!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you GIK for your support to the greatest home theater forum on the net. Still waiting for…"A new car!"


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's our pleasure to give back to this great online community.  Good luck everyone!

Bryan


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I love you guys, the give aways are awesome, but it's Bryan's contributions to the community that are the the true gift. Thanks for being here guys and for making such great products.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go GIK!! Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This just gets better and better   
Thank you GIK


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

dguarnaccia said:


> I love you guys, the give aways are awesome, *but it's Bryan's contributions to the community that are the the true gift.* Thanks for being here guys and for making such great products.


Well said and spot on DG!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Bryan! Someone is going to be a very VERY lucky winner with this package... just incredible.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well done Bryan and GIK! :clap: You're going to make someone very happy!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AWESOME!!! The deals this forum gets are the best! I can't imagine it getting any better and someone is going to have a sweet Xmas this year!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If i dont say so, someone is going to have an awful nice Christmas. Thanks HTS and GIK...This site is just incredible. Didn't expect anything except help and information when I joined. Just blown away on how awesome this site is!


----------

